# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Minag publica reglamento de fondos concursables para fortalecer competitividad del sector agrario

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Fondos para este año ascienden a S/. 30 millones*   *Lima, jul. 21 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) publicó hoy el reglamento de los fondos concursables que establece los procedimientos para otorgar financiamiento no reembolsable a organizaciones de pequeños y medianos productores agrarios que promuevan planes de negocios debidamente sustentados.  
Los fondos concursables son un mecanismo privilegiado de asignación de recursos ya que trasladan a los agricultores la responsabilidad de definir e implementar las acciones que ellos mismos consideren necesarias para mejorar sus niveles de productividad y de competitividad.  
Para el año 2009 los fondos disponibles ascienden a 30 millones de nuevos soles. 
El reglamento establece que el financiamiento a entregarse bajo mecanismos concursables tiene entre sus objetivos promover la asociación entre los productores agrarios, así como su articulación con otros agentes económicos de las cadenas agroproductivas y hacer partícipes a los gobiernos regionales y locales en la promoción de la competitividad en sus ámbitos.  
El programa se inicia con un piloto que prioriza el cofinanciamiento de planes de negocio en las regiones Amazonas, Apurímac, Arequipa, Ayacucho, Cusco, Huancavelica y Puno. 
Para participar en el concurso y acceder al financiamiento deberán presentar un Plan General de Inversiones y Contrataciones relacionado al Plan de Negocio promovido por las organizaciones de productores.  
Los montos máximos de financiamiento a ser otorgados por el Minag serán de tres Unidades Impositivas Tributarias (UIT), equivalentes a 10,650 nuevos soles, por cada productor agrario integrante de la organización concursante. 
El financiamiento estatal no podrá exceder las 200 UIT (7.10 millones de soles) por organización de productores, y se concretará una vez acreditada la coparticipación de los beneficiarios en el financiamiento del plan de negocio. 
En ese contexto, los productores deberán participar con un aporte monetario no menor de diez por ciento del monto de financiamiento por el cual concursan, siempre que éste no exceda de 100 UIT (3.55 millones de soles), y con un aporte monetario no menor de 20 por ciento del monto de financiamiento por el cual concursan siempre que éste supere las 100 UIT. 
Podrán participar en el concurso los pequeños y medianos productores agrarios organizados bajo cualquier forma contractual o asociativa contemplada por la ley, que promuevan un plan de negocios conjunto. 
El Minag, a través de la Dirección General de Competitividad Agraria, realizará el monitoreo, seguimiento y evaluación de la ejecución de los planes de negocios con financiamiento bajo esta modalidad, en resguardo de los recursos proporcionados y del cumplimiento de los intereses del Estado en esta actividad promocional. 
Los beneficiarios de los incentivos aprobados que incumplan las condiciones y los plazos considerados en el convenio de adjudicación, deberán reembolsarlos al Minag, sin perjuicio de la aplicación de las sanciones que pudieran corresponder.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag presenta proceso descentralizado para fortalecer el sector forestal Artículo: Minag instaló Consejo de Algodón para elevar competitividad del sector Minag tendrá listo reglamento de Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad a fines de diciembre Minag evalúa mantener incentivos a algodoneros durante el 2010 para dar competitividad al sector Minag estima publicar en 25 días reglamento de Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad

----------

